# Ammettiamo che tu fossi molto ricco



## koosky60

Mi si contesta il tempo del congiuntivo, ma secondo un'insegnante di lettere è corretto. Si parla di una condizione di irrealtà; siamo di fronte ad un'ipotesi.
Voi cosa ne pensate?
E la forma col congiuntivo presente: "Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco"?


----------



## giginho

Il verbo ammettere proietta l'ipotetica nella realtà, quindi non si può parlare di periodo ipotetico dell'irrealtà in questo caso.

Io ritengo che sia corretto Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco


----------



## fabinn

"Se tu fossi molto ricco", ok, è un'ipotesi, "se tu + congiuntivo imperfetto"
"Se tu sia molto ricco" non va bene, l'ipotetica così com'è vuole il congiuntivo imperfetto
"Non voglio che tu sia molto ricco" va bene, non è più soltanto un'ipotetica a sé stante, è subordinata, e come tale va coordinata al tempo della principale
"Ammettiamo che tu sia molto ricco", come la precedente, ok
"Ammettiamo che tu fossi molto ricco" di conseguenza non va bene (secondo me), perché comunque la subordinata deve avere lo stesso tempo della principale (consecutio temporum). Secondo me la svista sta nell'incrocio delle due proposizioni, ipotetica principale e subordinata. Per reggere l'imperfetto, l'ipotetica non deve essere subordinata ad un tempo presente, ma deve essere essa stessa principale.


----------



## giginho

fabinn said:


> Secondo me la svista sta nell'incrocio delle due proposizioni, ipotetica principale e subordinata. Per reggere l'imperfetto, l'ipotetica non deve essere subordinata ad un tempo presente, ma deve essere essa stessa principale.



E' quello che cercavo di dire io in modo molto grezzo: la principale attrae nel suo tempo la subordinata proprio per consecutio, per cui se la principale, in questo caso "ammettiamo", è al presente non può reggere un imperfetto


----------



## koosky60

Il mio problema è lo studio del tedesco, perché lì ci sono pochi dubbi: ci vuole il congiuntivo II - corrispondente all'imperfetto - che esprime la condizione di irrealtà. Le interferenze fra le lingue creano problemi, evidentemente.


----------



## Blackman

Secondo me il problema sta nel verbo, non solo nel modo: _assumiamo che tu sia ricco. _


----------



## luway

Blackman said:


> Secondo me il problema sta nel verbo, non solo nel modo: _assumiamo che tu sia ricco. _



Già, oppure _supponiamo che_. Logicamente, se viene usata in un contesto del tipo: "Assumiamo/supponiamo che tu sia ricco. Cosa faresti in quel caso?".

Se invece si tratta di ragionare su quanto qualcuno ci sta dicendo di sé, che magari a noi non risulta credibile, allora probabilmente diremmo: "Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco (come dici). Allora perché mi stai chiedendo un prestito?", oppure: "Ammettiamo che tu fossi (stato) molto ricco (un tempo). Che fine hanno fatto tutti quei soldi?".

Che ne dite?

(forse è più chiaro considerando il fatto che un'_ammissione_, una _supposizione_ e un _assunto _sono cose del tutto diverse)


----------



## francisgranada

Subdomanda: 

Perché non "ammettiamo che tu sei ricco"?  Il verbo "supporre" esprime la possibilità o ipotesi, ma il verbo "ammettere" piuttosto presuppone la "realtà" (oppure proietta l'ipotetica nella realtà, come lo dice Giginho più elegantemente). Mi è chiaro che si tratta di sfumature e che il senso dei verbi _supporre _e _ammettere _dipende anche dal contesto eccetera, ma m'intereserebbe se l'indicativo col verbo _ammettere _sarebbe possibile o "assolutamente" no.


----------



## Blackman

_Supponiamo/assumiamo _sono _imperativi_ in questo contesto. Il problema sorge perché _ammettere _non è il verbo adatto. _Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco _non significa niente, la professoressa intendeva *mettiamo/*_facciamo_ (sinonimi colloquiali di supporre) _che tu sia ricco_.


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> _Supponiamo/assumiamo _sono _imperativi_ in questo contesto...



Ho capito. Ma così non capisco bene il proprio dilemma ...  (ma questo non è importante)


----------



## punfete

francisgranada said:


> Subdomanda:
> 
> Perché non "ammettiamo che tu sei ricco"?  Il verbo "supporre" esprime la possibilità o ipotesi, ma il verbo "ammettere" piuttosto presuppone la "realtà" (oppure proietta l'ipotetica nella realtà, come lo dice Giginho più elegantemente). Mi è chiaro che si tratta di sfumature e che il senso dei verbi _supporre _e _ammettere _dipende anche dal contesto eccetera, ma m'intereserebbe se l'indicativo col verbo _ammettere _sarebbe possibile o "assolutamente" no.



In questo caso "ammettiamo" introduce un'ipotesi. Per questo motivo si utilizza il congiuntivo. Se occorre esprimere anteriorità rispetto al tempo della reggente si usa il congiuntivo passato, ma è lecito anche l'uso dell'imperfetto (riprendo l'esempio postato in precedenza "Ammettiamo che 'un tempo' tu sia stato molto ricco. Dove sono finiti quei soldi?").


----------



## koosky60

Blackman said:


> _Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco _non significa niente



Ma non è vero. Ammettere significa anche supporre, ipotizzare. Frase da dizionario: "Ammettiamo pure che si viva fino a cent'anni...".
Certo che qui pone al presente il congiuntivo.


----------



## punfete

Blackman said:


> _Supponiamo/assumiamo _sono _imperativi_ in questo contesto. Il problema sorge perché _ammettere _non è il verbo adatto. _Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco _non significa niente, la professoressa intendeva *mettiamo/*_facciamo_ (sinonimi colloquiali di supporre) _che tu sia ricco_.



Credo che in questo caso si debba intendere "ammettiamo per ipotesi che", come se venisse posto il primo assioma di una teoria da discutere.


----------



## koosky60

Alla subdomanda di Francisgranada rispondo che credo che l'indicativo si può arrischiare benissimo. E' spesso usato al posto del congiuntivo quando si intende ad esempio esporre la propria opinione: "io credo che tu sei ricco".  Uso l'indicativo per indicare che è il mio punto di vista.
Nel primo caso è stilisticamente molto meno corretto, ma in questo l'evoluzione della lingua ci porta ad accettarlo acquisendo forme colloquiali nell'italiano scritto.


----------



## punfete

koosky60 said:


> Mi si contesta il tempo del congiuntivo, ma secondo un'insegnante di lettere è corretto. Si parla di una condizione di irrealtà; siamo di fronte ad un'ipotesi.
> Voi cosa ne pensate?
> E la forma col congiuntivo presente: "Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco"?



La scelta tra presente e passato dipende dal tipo di rapporto temporale che desideri instaurare tra principale e subordinata. Nessuno può rispondere alla tua domanda senza conoscere questo dettaglio. 
Se desideri esprimere anteriorità rispetto ad "ammettiamo" puoi usare il congiuntivo passato (o il congiuntivo imperfetto), se desideri esprimere contemporaneità rispetto ad "ammettiamo" puoi usare il congiuntivo presente. Se vuoi esprimere posteriorità, il futuro.

- Ammettiamo (adesso) che tu sia ricco (adesso)
- Ammettiamo (adesso) che tu sia stato ricco (in passato)
- Ammettiamo (adesso) che tu sarai ricco (in futuro)


----------



## punfete

koosky60 said:


> Alla subdomanda di Francisgranada rispondo che credo che l'indicativo si può arrischiare benissimo. E' spesso usato al posto del congiuntivo quando si intende ad esempio esporre la propria opinione: "io credo che tu sei ricco".  Uso l'indicativo per indicare che è il mio punto di vista.
> Nel primo caso è stilisticamente molto meno corretto, ma in questo l'evoluzione della lingua ci porta ad accettarlo acquisendo forme colloquiali nell'italiano scritto.



Mi permetto di correggerti. Usi l'indicativo, modo dell'oggettività, perché ritieni che il verbo "credere" sia sufficiente a far comprendere che si tratta di un'opinione soggettiva.


----------



## koosky60

esatto, è considerato corretto da tempo, e anche in altre lingue è ormai ammesso. Permette di rendere una sfumatura di significato. Inizialmente lo rifiutavo; ora mi sembra una gran cosa.


----------



## Blackman

Hai ragione, anche il Treccani mi smentisce. Ritiro. 



koosky60 said:


> Ma non è vero. Ammettere significa anche supporre, ipotizzare. Frase da dizionario: "Ammettiamo pure che si viva fino a cent'anni...".
> Certo che qui pone al presente il congiuntivo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Direi che il punto è stato chiarito da G. Lepschy molti anni fa in un suo aureo libro.
"Credere" ha almeno due grandi accezioni: 1. pensare, ritenere, opinare; 2. prestar fede a (un fatto, una persona ecc.). In questo secondo caso è logico l'uso dell'indicativo: "Che sei stanco lo credo"-> "Lo credo che sei stanco" -> "CREdo che sei stanco" (vs "Credo che tu sia STAnco).

Saluti.

GS

PS La responsabilità degli esempi è tutta mia. Quelli di G.L. sono simili ma non li ricordo.


----------



## koosky60

Mi avete praticamente convinto del fatto che, per quanto riguarda il quesito che pongo all'inizio, il congiunvo giusto sia quello presente. 
Eppure resta forse ancora un margine di incertezza.
Al presente della principale può in ogni caso associarsi un congiuntivo imperfetto, ma va ancora chiarito se in questo caso si possa.
Cnfrontate ciò che trovo su Wikipedia: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congiu...congiuntivo_imperfetto_nella_frase_principale
- ok, lo so che non è affatto oro colato:

_I miei amici erano sempre suscettibili, *penso* proprio che *avessero* grossi problemi; _dove il tempo del congiunivo è scelto in quanto_ indica uno stato o un'abitudine.

_Non è chiarito il problema della consecutio in quanto nell'esempio ci si riferisce comunque ad una situazione passata.
Non sarebbe ammissibile "i miei amici sono sempre suscettibili; penso proprio avessero grossi problemi".

In definitiva credo che la frase che sottopongo alla vostra attenzione sia sbagliata, "ma mi piace pensare che fosse corretta"  al di là dei tempi.

Voglio dire che, commutando dalla lingua tedesca, avrebbe per me senso usare il congintivo imperfetto per indicare la condizione di irrealtà:

Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco (ma non prendiamo posizione sul fatto che tu possa esserlo oppure no)
Ammettiamo che tu fossi ricco (ma sappiamo per certo che tu non lo sei).


----------



## punfete

Fermo che la spiegazione è quella già data, nell'esempio che posti il congiuntivo imperfetto "avessero"  esprime anteriorità rispetto al presente "penso". Come già detto si tratta di un uso comune e "legittimo".


----------



## fabinn

koosky60 said:


> _I miei amici erano sempre suscettibili, *penso* proprio che *avessero* grossi problemi; _dove il tempo del congiunivo è scelto in quanto_ indica uno stato o un'abitudine.
> _


Secondo me il tempo del congiuntivo è scelto in quanto si fa riferimento ad una situazione passata (i miei amici erano...)


koosky60 said:


> Voglio dire che, commutando dalla lingua tedesca, avrebbe per me senso usare il congintivo imperfetto per indicare la condizione di irrealtà:
> Ammettiamo che tu sia ricco (ma non prendiamo posizione sul fatto che tu possa esserlo oppure no)
> Ammettiamo che tu fossi ricco (ma sappiamo per certo che tu non lo sei).


Può essere vero per il tedesco, ma in italiano il congiuntivo imperfetto non ha questa valenza di irrealtà, tant'è che bisogna specificare questa sfumatura con un inciso, ad esempio "Ammettiamo, per assurdo, che tu sia ricco". Il tempo verbale però si concorda con la proposizione principale (come già detto).


----------



## koosky60

fabinn said:


> Secondo me il tempo del congiuntivo è scelto in quanto si fa riferimento ad una situazione passata (i miei amici erano...)
> 
> Può essere vero per il tedesco, ma in italiano il congiuntivo imperfetto non ha questa valenza di irrealtà, tant'è che bisogna specificare questa sfumatura con un inciso, ad esempio "Ammettiamo, per assurdo, che tu sia ricco". Il tempo verbale però si concorda con la proposizione principale (come già detto).




Sì, avete ragione: non posso fare a meno di badare alla consecutio, in italiano.
Ormai è chiaro che la frase "ammettiamo che tu fossi ricco" è errata, se ci si riferisce ad una condizione di ricchezza "presente".
Nel mio precedente post non ne giustificavo la correttezza sulla base della sua correttezza nella lingua tedesca; indendevo invece dire che mi piacerebbe che anche l'italiano contemplasse quest'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto, cosa che non è.
Tuttavia invito alla lettura di quanto è pubblicato al link che ho riportato sopra: leggendo lì si può notare che quel che ho scritto in italico è una citazione e che il valore di irrealtà del congiuntivo imperfetto non è una mia invenzione, nel caso qualcuno lo avesse supposto. Il congiuntivo irreale esiste in effetti in latino, ma questo è un altro discorso.
Grazie per gli interventi. Già la prima risposta di fabbinn aveva chiarito tutto. Ringrazio però tutti per il proprio contributo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non so più se sia di una qualche rilevanza, ma ho l'impressione che una frase come " Mettiamo che (tu) vincessi al Totocalcio..." abbia diritto di cittadinanza nella nostra lingua.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## koosky60

E infatti i casi mi appaiono simili, anche se in questo caso il vincere è proiettato in un futuro ipotetico, piuttosto che essere nel presente.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Allora potremmo pensare a... "Mettiamo che io sapessi il cinese. Credi che mi sarebbe più facile trovare un lavoro?". Oppure "Mettiamo che io avessi i baffi. Credi che piacerei alla mamma?"

GS


----------



## koosky60

Se sono corrette le tue frasi allora tutte le mie argomentazioni sembrerebbero corrette; e corretta sarebbe la frase che ho postato.
Per quel che riguarda in cinese, è un argomento quasi terribile: pare che se i nostri figli non lo impareranno, o non impareranno il portoghese, faranno la fame.


----------



## fabinn

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Allora potremmo pensare a... "Mettiamo che io sapessi il cinese. Credi che mi sarebbe più facile trovare un lavoro?"


A me continua a non tornare in questo modo. Sto provando vari esempi, anche se rischio di incartarmi:
"Mettiamo che io sappia il cinese. Credi che mi sarebbe più facile trovare un lavoro?" stiamo parlando di oggi!
"Mettiamo che io abbia saputo il cinese. Credi che mi sarebbe stato più facile trovare un lavoro?" stiamo parlando di tempo fa!
Secondo me la formula con "sapessi" o "avessi saputo" piuttosto che "sappia" o "abbia saputo" non dico che sia sbagliatissima, ma ritengo che vada scartata. Certo, più ci penso, e più le mie convinzioni vacillano, per cui mi fermo qua!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, fa.

Il tuo passaggio dal presente al passato (realizzato qui dal Passato Prossimo) mi lascia un po' perplesso. 
Se sostituisco il mediocre "mettiamo che" con un bel "se", allora penso che avremmo, rispettivamente:
"Se io sapessi il cinese, credi che mi sarebbe più facile rovare un lavoro?" (ORA) 
"Se io avessi saputo il cinese, credi che mi sarebbe stato più facile trovare un lavoro?" (ALLORA)

Ammaestrati, torniamo alla vecchia formulazione con "Mettiamo che":

"Mettiamo che io sappia il cinese. Credi che mi sarebbe più facile trovare un lavoro?" (ORA)
"Mettiamo che io avessi saputo il cinese. Credi che mi sarebbe stato più facile trovare un lavoro?"

Che te ne pare?
GS


----------



## fabinn

La questione non è del tutto chiara: come avevo specificato nel mio precedente post #3, l'ipotetica introdotta da "se", ammette senza problemi il congiuntivo imperfetto o trapassato, però tornando alla vecchia formulazione (originaria), al presente mi sta bene "sappia-sarebbe", però al passato, se ammettiamo giusta "mettiamo che io avessi saputo", allora dovremmo ammettere al presente "mettiamo che io sapessi", e secondo me non va tanto bene.
In altre parole "sappia-sarebbe" farebbe il paio con "abbia saputo-sarebbe stato". In questo caso, poi, al passato il congiuntivo potrebbe essere anche all'imperfetto, considerato che il fatto di sapere il cinese è "continuativo" nel tempo, non ben localizzato temporalmente, cioè
"Mettiamo che io sapessi il cinese, credi che mi sarebbe stato più facile trovare un lavoro?" può essere accettabile, ma solo perché riporta una situazione continuativa in un tempo passato (il fatto di sapere il cinese).
Insomma qui si intrecciano il costrutto dell'ipotetica con la concordanza dei tempi, io lo interpreto così, ma non è detto che sia l'unica interpretazione!!


----------



## koosky60

Ma allora anche "mettiamo che tu fossi ricco", perché di norma non lo si diventa all'improvviso.


----------



## fabinn

E' vero koosky: poiché il fatto di essere molto ricco non avviene in un secondo, a questo punto direi che si può accettare l'imperfetto, a condizione che ci si riferisca al passato: "Ammettiamo che (dieci anni fa) tu fossi molto ricco, allora le cose per te sarebbero state molto più facili"


----------



## koosky60

Quindi potremmo chiudere qui, giusto? Sembra che ormai sia chiaro che non si possa prescindere dal considerare i tempi.
Rinnovo il mio ringraziamento al gruppo.
Nel caso io avessi ancora qualche dubbio posterò in un altro thread


----------

